# Recycling Linear actuators



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I have a question about where I might find some USED/ RECYCLED linear actuators. 
When I ordered my JBJr, I bought it with the trip dump, thinking down the road I may some day add the power dump. Now, having gone through what I did in terms of shipping, I am in no hurry to order a new one from John at Johnny Products any more than I think he wants to ship one to me. Just too expensive and messy with the paper work.
So, I have seen many folks speak of the actuators onced used in the large satellite dishes. But most of my research points to these units being both too long (usually 18" or more) and requiring too high a voltage (min 24vDC, usually 36vDC).

So, Topdj, while I know you still have a spare you are hoping to sell, I really can't see me chasing the hassle of trying to get that unit across the border.

So, where might I expect to find one of these units? Someone also mentioned exercise bikes and steppers.

Again, just need enough for the power dump, I already have the "good" actuators for the JBJr and sleeve hitch lifts.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I would think there would be many places in Canada. Try a google search? Just because one company had trouble getting it to you doesn't mean another will have the same. Contact Bear directly if that's the one you need. I'm sure they have a distributor in Canada.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

GOT a Boat I will be up in your woods soon "1000 island Poker run
St Lawerance seaway. I will be up by Brockville on the 13th, 14th,15th Aug
throw a row boat in and I will hand it to you  seriously


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Funny you ask Topdj, I have a boat, and would love to get down that way for some fishing, but I am already in a bass tourney that weekend. Now, if that actuator was FREE, I could probably make some arrangements.  I have run out of money I'm afraid.

BTW, I think the tone of this message came out wrong.
I am very happy with John and my Johnny Bucket - at least so far anyway. It is just that cross border shipping is VERY expensive and a real pain, particularly the brokerage fees and paper work hassles.

So my question is, could I expect to find some actuators kicking around in pieces people put out to the curb? Here in Canada, we have as many overweight people as the States. And most of these people buy exercise equipment which quickly becomes a place to hang old cloths or collect dust. So, when those 'fluffy' gals ask their hubbies to put the old steppers and cycles in the trash, I am wondering if someone else's garbage could become my treasure.

I know a lot of you folks on here are good at turning trash into treasure. Basically, I need some tips on what to look for. I believe someone once said the core of old hot water heaters can be turned into dozer blades, etc.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just a word of caution for anyone thinking of using an actuator from a sattelite dish, my actuator on a 7 foot dish stripped out, when i dissambled it, it had what looked like 1/2 acme thread, but it was plastic. replaced the complete unit, probably plastic, and hope there is no more 70 mph winds for a while. cant see a good one raising a bucket on a garden tractor for any length of time. for what its worth. tjw.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember they were starting to use the fiber gears on the cheaper ones I saw in the 1990's. Before that I think they all used metal. The fiber gears are very tough but seem to get brittle with age. Washer transmissions and I have heard some automobile transmissions use some fiber gears now.

Mark


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

OK, I have logged some hours on my JBJr and am really wishing I'd spent the money on the power dump. Not that there is a problem with the unit, just that I can really appreciate the advantage of a power dump.

So, no one have any suggestions where I might find some actuators? If not, I'll have to wait till spring to see if I can do an upgrade.

BTW, what about the power tilt and trim on a boat? I know the trim is hydro, but is the tilt part done with an actuator?

thanks

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

get your but up to Alex Bay next weekend
I have a nice used one for 75


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *
> BTW, what about the power tilt and trim on a boat? I know the trim is hydro, but is the tilt part done with an actuator?
> 
> ...


Everyone I have seen is hydro. Same parts used in the tilt, and trim, just more travel when using the tilt.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Tilt and trim are the same thing on small boats (my 14.5' Boston Whaler). "Tilt" is full up/down setting for towing or running. "Trim" is just slight adjustments to get the proper plane.

On larger boats, the trim is the use of smaller actuators to move small trim plates on each side of the stern to level the boat and adjust for proper plane. All the ones I have seen, and the one on my boat, are electric (12V).

Try BoatersWorld or West Marine. They have both catalogs and online sites.

Greg


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, those were the answers I was looking for.

Topdj, you're about 2 hours away from where I am when you get to Alex Bay. Time is money, and I have no time or money right now.  We'll see how things shape up and if I come into some dough and you still have a spare, I'll let ya know.

Ing444, I checked my outboard last night, and didn't see anything obvious that I could hook up so cleanly as the Bear Linear Actuators I have been using so far.

Greg, you're lead had me looking at Bennett and then Lenco trim tab kits. Looks like the Lenco type actuators fit the bill, gonna see what availability is like locally. I found somewhere they had a 4.5" stroke unit (most seem to be 2.5") that was rated for 750lbs.

thanks gang.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Other possible spots ...

How about the power lifts on cube vans, or are they usually hydrolic?
How about in power chairs, like Lazy-Boys or are they all 120VAC?

Topdj, my shopping around here has me thinking your offer is looking better and better. I'll keep you posted.

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

1000 islands poker run is next week
and I will be near the lunch stop its not too far from you


----------

